
Coders Tip: Commit and push at least at the end of the day - preek
http://200ok.ch/posts/coders-tip-commit-at-the-end-of-the-day.html
======
bitshepherd
Push at the end of the day and watch as the SPOF VCS server melts from the
17:00 thundering herd.

Instead of commit and push at the end of the day, make smaller commits that
are easier to digest. Giant spaghetti patches make for sad times in review.

